# Nutrena Feed?



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

I was at a feed store today and saw a goat feed that I hadn't seen before. It carried the brand name Country Feeds but was made by Nutrena. The feed is "Goat Textured 17% Loose (WO)."

Anyone familiar with it? It's about the same price as the Noble Goat that I feed now. I'm still in my rookie year with the goats and I know there are a lot of Purina haters out there. Until now I thought the Purina feeds were my only locally available option.

Just curious if this Nutrena feed would be better for me. 

Feel free to speak up if you are a fan of Purina's Noble Goat too. 

I'm raising boers.

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Compare the labels.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ive noticed Nutrena in my feed store too. Haven't read up on it though , cause Im mixing my own right now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , BTW , check out the thread on Purina feeds.
Do a search ,I'm not sure what the exact name of the thread is , but its sure a eye opener. It was for me. Just saying


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use Nutrena. I like it. From what I read though some Cargill plants team up w/Purina plants. They both are basically in business together I haven't had an issue with it do I probably won't switch. I'm using the Allstock but I put it with brewery grain which is 25-29% protein, so I don't need the higher protein


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Nutrena used to really be an awesome product, but now most of their feeds have the same crappy ingredients like "Roughage product" and "grain by product" as their first ingredients. The only one that I know of that still has wheat middlings and sun cured alfalfa and other good ingredients as its first ingredients is the Nutrena Safechoice Senior Dry (I don't like feeds that have molasses in them). Its what i feed all my horses and goats. My goats much prefer that feed over any others, including any of the goat feeds I have fed them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A word of warning. Nutrena's show feeds have warning labels to feed it only to the animals species it meant for. These are their Show Boer, steer feeds, etc. Take those labels to heart. The feed will flat out poison dogs and such that might get into them. It doesn't take much to kill them either just a pellets a day of Show Boer will kill a Lab.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Good lord, why?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> A word of warning. Nutrena's show feeds have warning labels to feed it only to the animals species it meant for. These are their Show Boer, steer feeds, etc. Take those labels to heart. The feed will flat out poison dogs and such that might get into them. It doesn't take much to kill them either just a pellets a day of Show Boer will kill a Lab.


Okay, that's it I'm just going with that all non GMO organic patriot feeds. It will be costing me more but oh well... That's aweful!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

audrey said:


> Good lord, why?


 Whatever it is doesn't seem to show on the label. We never did figure it out completely.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah I hate Purina.... Noble goat to be exact..... I would get something new, does the ingredients say it has "roughage" or "plant products" in it? If it has that, (like Noble Goat) you dont wanna get it, try it and see


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , scary stuff !


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

It is for sure NOT all nutrena feeds that are dangerous to other animals. My neighbors cats LOVE my safe choice senior LOL!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

I use noble goat, raise boers w/others and havent had any issues.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Audry , your avatar is so cute , it makes me laugh when I see it , lol.
What a cutie and with that curled lip , so precious


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So perhaps I'm safe with the Allstock? It is only 14% protein but the Standlee Alfalfa Pellets is 16% and the brewery grain is 25-29% protein, and they really don't get a whole lot of it.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> So perhaps I'm safe with the Allstock? It is only 14% protein but the Standlee Alfalfa Pellets is 16% and the brewery grain is 25-29% protein, and they really don't get a whole lot of it.


That would be better. Especially since you're using Standlee pellets.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lydia_the_goat said:


> I use noble goat, raise boers w/others and havent had any issues.


I would reccomend you get them switched over. I hate all Purina products.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Im looking for something else but there is not a whole around here.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lydia_the_goat said:


> Im looking for something else but there is not a whole around here.


You might try mixing your own grain.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lydia_the_goat said:


> Im looking for something else but there is not a whole around here.


If you haven't has issues with it then I wouldn't worry about it. When you find something else then make the switch. I used Noble Goat for a good year before I found out on here some stuff about Purina, I never had issues either. Sometimes when a company has been sued, their product becomes good because people are watching, just like years ago with Jack N the Box, it's probably the safest fast food place to eat at, it used to be anyway with everyone watching. I haven't personally had any issues with their product, but some people on here have, and also the way they treat their workers yikes, that is why I chose to look elsewhere;-)


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> If you haven't has issues with it then I wouldn't worry about it. When you find something else then make the switch. I used Noble Goat for a good year before I found out on here some stuff about Purina, I never had issues either. Sometimes when a company has been sued, their product becomes good because people are watching, just like years ago with Jack N the Box, it's probably the safest fast food place to eat at, it used to be anyway with everyone watching. I haven't personally had any issues with their product, but some people on here have, and also the way they treat their workers yikes, that is why I chose to look elsewhere;-)


Im looking and have found some feeds that I like, but tractor supply doesnt carry them and southern states doesnt exactly tell you what they have.:hammer::hammer::hammer::GAAH::wallbang:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lydia_the_goat said:


> Im looking and have found some feeds that I like, but tractor supply doesnt carry them and southern states doesnt exactly tell you what they have.:hammer::hammer::hammer::GAAH::wallbang:


Yeah, that's what happened here. I guess I forgot to mention that these premixed grains they don't really tell you exactly what's in them... Bi products to me really means well "anything";-( 
That's the other reason I started looking elsewhere


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lydia_the_goat said:


> Im looking and have found some feeds that I like, but tractor supply doesnt carry them and southern states doesnt exactly tell you what they have.:hammer::hammer::hammer::GAAH::wallbang:


TSC carries the DuMOR brand. They have a sweet feed for goats, and some other mixes. Maybe ya might look into DuMOR


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> TSC carries the DuMOR brand. They have a sweet feed for goats, and some other mixes. Maybe ya might look into DuMOR


 I use dumor for my show kids but haven't found one for my reg herd


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lydia_the_goat said:


> I use dumor for my show kids but haven't found one for my reg herd


Maybe you could look on TSC's website. See what kind of feed they have for goats.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

fishin816 said:


> Maybe you could look on TSC's website. See what kind of feed they have for goats.


I looked on their website, their brands are Standlee, Manna Pro, and Producers Pride, and that's about your only options


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Lydia_the_goat said:


> I use dumor for my show kids but haven't found one for my reg herd


Have you gone to the Dumor website to see what all they have available? If they have a feed that would work for your non-show kids, then where ever you buy your show feed from should be able to order it for you. You might have to order a couple of extra bags to make sure you don't run out waiting for a new order to come in because they will forget to order it on occasion(I used to special order mineral until I discovered Essential), but it's worth looking into!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Dumor is made by Purina as is Honor feeds now...It about killed all of the 4 wethers I had when the Honor company got bought out and they switched formulas. The feed store swore it was the same. I lost 2 of my boys and saved the other 2. Sad day here.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, strike the 'worth looking into' comment. :shocked:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's horrible Jill , Im so sorry 

I thought Standlee and Manna Pro were good brands ?
I use Manna Pro minerals right now.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wait what? Standlee and Manna Pro are also maid by Purina????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ no, they are their own brand as far as I know.. I have used the Standlee alfalfa and beet pulp pellets/shreds and liked them  (but I can get bigger bags from my feed store so do that  ) and I use manna pro treats, and used to use the minerals.. But was going through the minerals like Candy so switched to a brand that came in a bigger bag


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> That's horrible Jill , Im so sorry  I thought Standlee and Manna Pro were good brands ? I use Manna Pro minerals right now.


They are wonderful brands! I was just listing what brands there was at TSC


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^ no, they are their own brand as far as I know.. I have used the Standlee alfalfa and beet pulp pellets/shreds and liked them  (but I can get bigger bags from my feed store so do that  ) and I use manna pro treats, and used to use the minerals.. But was going through the minerals like Candy so switched to a brand that came in a bigger bag


Comes on a 40lb bag. Feed stores can special order it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No Standlee make alfalfa pellets and beet pulp pellets. They are good quality. Manna Pro is it's own company as well making quality products. Neither of these companies make feed however.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Whew!!! I was looking that up cause I was thinking NOOOO!!!! I get the alfalfa pellets and sometimes the beet pulp pellets too, and I use manna pro minerals as well.. Thank you very much all for that clarification.... My heart has now jumped back into its place...LOL That scared me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

fishin816 said:


> Comes on a 40lb bag. Feed stores can special order it.


My TSC carries it, but I can get Blue Seal brand for a bit cheaper in a 50lb bag so I go with that  feeds at my TSC are pretty pricey! As is the bedding..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry Janeen ^^^^ :snow bounce:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How much do you pay for shavings Skyla ?
We get Hancock brown paper bags for about $8.50 each.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow that's expensive! Ours are $5 something.. But we get a 10% discount at our feed store so it comes out to almost $5.. TSC is almost $6 and the bags are not packed well so you don't get much out of it.. I only buy bedding from them if I'm in a pinch!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hate the Island  Ughhhh !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I should get you to bring me some bags when you come out for your Nubians babies in the Spring/Summer 
Tee hee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Is everything that expensive??
And why are pine shavings so much! That place seems to be loaded with pine trees! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I should get you to bring me some bags when you come out for your Nubians babies in the Spring/Summer
> Tee hee


Hey if it works out for me to get those floppy eared ones then I'm sure we could haul some bags out for ya


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , things here are expensive  After seeing what ya'll pay for things elsewhere , I'm sick to my stomach right now  Im thinking it will be well worth hooking up to a trailer and going shopping someplace else !


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Im so sorry Janeen ^^^^ :snow bounce:


No worries! I'm just relieved they are different companies;-)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow.. Crazy.. Makes sense seeing where you are on an island... But still lol! 

LOL! You should come visit us and stock up while your here  LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You wouldn't believe what some places are charging for renting a stall for a horse. My barn that I had my horse at , well I didn't pay much if anything cause I new the owner , but normally they charged between $500-$700 a month , back in the 90's. But now its well up to almost $1000. a month. And that was with no indoor riding ring which most people want. In my time , that cost at least $1000. if you wanted to board at a place with a indoor ring. And that was just the basics mind you , no grooming or hoof picking or walking or even turnout. And if you needed meds added or administer , forget about it ! If you wanted a turnout sheet on , that was extra , lolol It was seriously beyond ludicrous !! I wouldn't dream of someone else taking care of MY horse !
That just wasn't going to happen , lol.. I had to pay half if not more of everything to do with my horse . My parents were not rich , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is INSANE! Wow! Crazy.. My head hurts just thinking about that.. Oye!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , freakin Island prices are insane !
We want to move , but alas , Bob and I ( crazy , I know ) were looking further out in the North Fork. I should talk to him about looking into 
NH  He likes the area Logan is in too.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:doh: 
Sorry about going off ( way off ) the original post OP :wallbang:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

NH is nice  lol! 
I know! I was loving the area Logan was in too! 
But I have to say, I LOVE VT! I want to move there some day  it is absolutely beautiful!  but I really like NH too  y'all need to come closer so we can visit more often


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I do have a tenancy to go wayyy off topic sometimes... Sorry!

*in news persons voice* Now back to our regularly scheduled topic of feeds and brands and such.. Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Be careful what you wish for there chicky , you never know who may be knocking on your door one day and wisking you out to help with kidding out some does , lolol. :slapfloor::angel2:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Right after this commercial break :snowbounce:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Be careful what you wish for there chicky , you never know who may be knocking on your door one day and wisking you out to help with kidding out some does , lolol. :slapfloor::angel2:


LOL! Wouldn't bother me in the least!  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Right after this commercial break :snowbounce:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: haha!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So , what were we talking about again ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! 

What brands are good and what aren't I suppose..


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow im gone for 2 days and there is like 50 more posts. 

: im looking into feeds from both Tsc and ss but have been delayed by the holidays.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome back  Yeah , we kept your post warm for ya 
I use Southern States , is that what your SS is Lydia ?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

My biggest problem with Nutrena is the low amount of copper in their goat feeds and the statement they made that goats do not need much copper because it will poison them. They have well below the amount the government allows for copper in feed. That amount is below what the animals need each day, so the amount that Nutrena provides so extremely low. To me that shows that they have done very little research into goat nutrition and I would not trust them to have my goats health as a priority.

I've fed Blue Seal grains to all my livestock for 40+ years with no problems at all. I've tried other products thru the years but always came back to Blue Seal (who have now been bought out by Kent)


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

All stock feeds usually contain no copper because it can be fed to sheep. Always read the label!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

lottsagoats said:


> My biggest problem with Nutrena is the low amount of copper in their goat feeds and the statement they made that goats do not need much copper because it will poison them. They have well below the amount the government allows for copper in feed. That amount is below what the animals need each day, so the amount that Nutrena provides so extremely low. To me that shows that they have done very little research into goat nutrition and I would not trust them to have my goats health as a priority.
> 
> I've fed Blue Seal grains to all my livestock for 40+ years with no problems at all. I've tried other products thru the years but always came back to Blue Seal (who have now been bought out by Kent)


Is Kent a good company ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ it seems like they are Laura.. I use them via Blue Seal.. I really like Blue Seal feeds  my guys did very well on them, and even though I mix my own now, blue seal is the pelleted grain I mix in it..


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Welcome back  Yeah , we kept your post warm for ya
> I use Southern States , is that what your SS is Lydia ?


Yes that's what I meant. I am looking into different ones online( I will see if I can put them on here later.) Been busy with fence repairs so haven't been able to get on.


----------

